# Wacom Bamboo Touch (only)  CTT-460 - mini-HowTo??

## et_tu_gentoo

I'm trying to get the Wacom Bamboo Touch (only - no pen, it is just a giant mouse/touch pad)  CTT-460 to work.  So far, just mass doses of confusion and failure (reminds me of my honeymoon)!

I am running a 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 kernel, xorg-server-1.7.6 system.  I do NOT use xf86-input-evdev.  I do use (good) old xorg.conf.

=-=-= Kernel config =-=-=

I've selected:

Input device support -> Tablets -> Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB)

I have NOT selected:

Input device support -> Touchscreens  (There is a Wacom item that appears with this selection, but it calls out a different model.)

Do I need to set anything else?  Should I set 'Touchscreens'?  Should I set the Wacom-different-model?  Should I NOT selcect Tablets?  (Yes, I've basically done all of these with no success and I would like to know the lowdown so as to stop the endless kernel config dance.)

=-=-= emerges =-=-=

Do you need to emerge...

x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/linuxwacom

...all of the above?  One or two of the above?  A missing from above?

It appears that linuxwacom is out of date, at least for gentoo, as it requires an older version of xorg.  This would lead you to believe that a new kernel and a new xf86-input-wacom would have incorporated any of the required linuxwacom code.  Is this actually the case?

I did emerge xf86-input-wacom, hoping for success or at least a udev rule file - it did emerge without complaint, but no udev file and still a dead pad.  I emerged the masked udev hoping to get a udev rule file - no udev file.  I rolled my own udev rule which created a 'wacom' in /dev/input/, but a 'cat wacom' does nothing.

lsusb spits out 'Wacom'.

My best (still unsuccessful)  Xorg.log output has been 'unable to ioctl USB key bits' and 'can not ioctl version'.

Is hal mandatory?  Any other mandatory services?

Required xorg.conf settings?

Basically, has anyone got this, or the touch/mouse part of a pen-and-touch combo wacom, to work?

A mini-HowTo would be mucho appreciated.

----------

## et_tu_gentoo

Hmmm....  No successful Bamboo users out there?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Desktop Environments to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## et_tu_gentoo

testing, testing, 1, 2, 3...

----------

## et_tu_gentoo

Nothing?

Can anybody tell me if wacom support is dead under gentoo?  (Is gentoo dead?  I've used it since the beginning and it seems to have lost its strength - sorry that is another topic/post...)

Is this why the latest x11-drivers/linuxwacom requires an older xorg?  But I am not even sure if x11-drivers/linuxwacom is even needed at all anymore as it may have been incorporated into the kernel.

The ebuild maintainer (if one still exists) should be able to answer these questions in 5 seconds....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

et_tu_gentoo,

I expect you will get basic mouse like functionality with evdev support in Xorg and the kernel. I don't have the hardware to play with but for USB devices, you start the same way.

Post the lsusb line for the device. With that, we can grep the kernel to see which driver knows your device, if any and google on the vendor and device IDs to see what others are using with your device.

The content of /proc/bus/usb/devices with the device connected, will be useful too.

----------

## et_tu_gentoo

Thanks for your reply.

Yes, when I bought this device, I was hoping it would be treated as a simple, yet large, usb touchpad since that is really all that it actually is.  No dice.  (Figured I had a 50-50 chance.)  This was with my system having xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0 and xf86-input-mouse installed.

Do you know the current status/arrangement between the kernel (2.6.34), linuxwacom (0.8.4_p1), xf86-input-wacom (0.10.6), and even xorg (1.8.1.902)?  Also, which, if any, of these ebuilds handles the udev rule?  I wish the ebuild text would have a simple one to two sentence entry explaining these kind things.  (Yes, I know there are various *DEPEND variables in ebuilds, but they do not state any kind of "why/how/what/where" kind of info.)  The ebuild creator should be able to state this info as fast as it takes to type two sentences.  This kind of info can save hours/days of in the dark troubleshooting and experimentation.

gentoo only supports linuxwacom 0.8.4_p1, while the project itself is at 0.10.7.  linuxwacom 0.8.4_p1 only works with xorg 1.6.4.  Basically, as far as I can tell, gentoo requires you to step down two levels with xorg in order to get this device to work.   Because of gentoo's "stopping" at an older version of linuxwacom, I was thinking that possibly the linuxwacom code had been incorporated into recent kernels.

So far, I have gone with the assumption that linuxwacom is not needed - this assumption has been enforced by my huge desire not to drop down two levels with xorg.  So, I have been dealing with kernel 2.6.34 (gentoo-sources), xorg 1.8.1.902, and xf86-input-wacom 0.10.6.  I have set the kernel options per  the xf86-input-wacom ebuild:

Device Drivers --->

    Input device support --->

      <*>   Event interface

       [*]   Tablets  --->

         <*>   Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB)

I believe I have already gone with your recommendations (thanks!), but I still am stuck with a dead wacom.

My current status with this, if I remember correctly as it has been a few days since I have dealt with it, is that the kernel has some/all(?) wacom code (I assume the linuxwacom project code) in it as there is a drivers/input/tablet/wacom.h which calls out:

#define USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM	0x056a

There is also, in drivers/hid/hid-ids.h, the same call out:

#define USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM	0x056a

Possibly this could be a clash.

At this point...

The usb system sees the touchpad fine (via lsusb):

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 056a:00d0 Wacom Co., Ltd

And the kernel acknowledges a wacom driver (via dmesg):

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

wacom: v1.52:USB Wacom tablet driver

But, the kernel does not seem to see the actual device (via dmesg)...:

<no usb device info remotely resembling what could be thought of as a touchpad, mouse, or "wacom">

...at least as an input device (cat /proc/bus/input/devices)...:

<no input device info remotely resembling what could be thought of as a touchpad, mouse, or "wacom">

...but, despite dmesg's lack of info, the kernel does see it as a usb device (via cat /proc/bus/usb/devices):

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=00d0 Rev= 1.06

S:  Manufacturer=Wacom Co.,Ltd.

S:  Product=CTT-460

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 98mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   9 Ivl=4ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=4ms

I believe the key part to the above info given by the system is 'Driver=(none)' (via cat /proc/bus/usb/devices).

The system seems to know there is a wacom usb device, but does not know it is an input usb device.  It seems to acknowledge the existence of a wacom driver, but does not tie that wacom driver to the wacom usb device.

I have tried a few different udev rules - rolled my own as there does not appear to be a proper one installed via any of the above ebuilds - in this struggle with no success.  Actually, I don't believe I have gotten far enough along yet to worry about udev rules.

I have not dealt with any xorg.conf items yet, as I am fairly certain I am not near that point.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

et_tu_gentoo,

Read this page

I cannot promise your device is supported but this is as good as it gets.

I've version bumped the linuxwacom ebuild as the one in the portage tree is probably too old for you.

You can find it at linuxwacom-0.8.8_p6.ebuild

I cannot test it as it needs Xorg <1.7 and of course, the tablet ... I don't have either.

If you know how to use your overlay, put the ebuild there ... and you know what to do with it.

If you want to learn about local overlays, start reading here

For a dirty hack, download the ebuild to your portage tree, beside the other linuxwacom ebuilds, probably at /usr/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom

The new ebuild must be named 

```
linuxwacom-0.8.8_p6.ebuild
```

Run the command 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.8_p6.ebuild digest
```

to download the code and update your digest. Now 

```
emerge linuxwacom
```

will attempt to get you version 0.8.8_p6 of the driver. 

Why is this method a dirty hack ... your next emerge --sync will remove this unofficial ebuild from your official portage tree, the emerge world will downgrade linixwacom so it will no longer work. Thats why you should use your overlay.

----------

## et_tu_gentoo

Thanks for your input and effort on this!

Hmmm....  I really do not want to drop down two levels of xorg just for a (rather large) touchpad/mouse.

It sounds like you are saying that xf86-input-wacom 0.10.6 and kernel 2.6.34 have not yet incorporated the latest linuxwacom project code yet - is this a correct thought?  If so, do you know when linuxwacom code will be incorporated into the kernel and/or xf86-input-wacom?  Will it ever be incorporated into these two?  If not, how long do I need to wait for linuxwacom, as a gentoo ebuild, get put into the gentoo system?

Pardon all of the questions.  As I have said before (a couple of times), if the ebuild maintainer for linuxwacom and/or xf86-input-wacom could simply add a sentence or two in the ebuild text these questions would not be necessary (and would save a few people a lot of time and frustration)...

Thanks again.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

et_tu_gentoo,

From the Sorceforge Page

```
linuxwacom-0.8.8-6.tar.bz2 2010-07-14   Support: Cintiq 21UX2, DTU-2231 & -1631, and Intuos4 USB Endpoint; kernels 2.6.16 up to 2.6.35; Xorg older than1.7.
```

Thats the latest code.

Its the kernel modules, the Xorg driver, but its for Xorg older than 1.7 ... and its 5 days old. 

For Xorg 1.7 and later you need xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7.tar.bz2 from here, not the ebuild I posted earlier.

The present portage version is 0.10.6,

The dirty hack to version bump this ebuild is to make a copy and rename it to xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7.ebuild, then make the digest.

Looking at the file wcmUSB.c, in 0.10.7, it seems to know about the Bamboo

So, I was wrong earlier, you do not need to emerge linuxwacom but it looks like xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7 may work for you.

The hack I suggested above builds the driver for me.

----------

## et_tu_gentoo

Thanks for your effort Ned, but trying xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7 made no difference.

I believe the newer xf86-input-wacom is all about the xorg side of things and I can't seem to even get to the point where xorg even comes into the picture.

Everything (seems) to point to the kernel not being complete, in regards to linuxwacom project code getting incorporated into the kernel code.  Possibly it is complete and I am doing something in my kernel config that is causing this problem, but I don't think that is the case.  I am using gentoo-sources as my kernel, is there a different kernel candidate that may have all of the linuxwacom project code in it?

As it stands now, the kernel knows that it (wacom touchpad) is an usb device, but only that it is a generic usb device.  The kernel has no clue that it is an (usb) input device.  It cannot create a /dev/input/by-id/ yet it does create a /dev/usbdev* for the wacom device.  The /proc info also shows that this is going on.

My latest stab was to build wacom (kernel) driver as a module, but that did not make any difference.  I may next try to build evdev, hid, usb* as modules and play with inserting them in different order, etc.

Is there an ebuild maintainer dedicated to this wacom stuff?  It seems like he would know of the exact syncing of the kernel versions and what linuxwacom project code were in them (or will soon be in them).  I can't help but get the feeling that wacom is half-dead here at gentoo.  I would like to know so I don't spend too much time fighting this or waiting/hoping that it will one day just start to work out of the blue.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I think I'm in the same boat as you: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836743.html

I think the device (CTL-460) is grabbed by USB HID, but isn't listed as an input device.  The wacom driver is clueless.  I'm trying to use Xorg 1.8 with udev instead of HAL, but haven't gotten that far.

Does anyone know if the Bamboo Fun works with Linux?  I'm considering getting a larger tablet so I can trace my drawings, but I need to make sure I can get something working before dropping the big bucks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

et_tu_gentoo,

There are three things to check, 

1) that the USB HID driver does not grab your tablet.  The linuxwacom site says it has a list of exclusions but I have not looked at the code to see if you tablet is amoung them.

2. You must have the evdev driver in the kernel as thats what  xf86-input-wacom expects to use. This will produce a /dev/input/eventX node (maybe more than one) for  xf86-input-wacom to get its input from.

3) you need  xf86-input-wacom and not linuxwacom.  linuxwacom and the wacom kernel driver is only for Xorg older then version 1.7.

The kernel does not contain  Vendor=056a ProdID=00d0, anywhere, so that may be a bad sign. Just grep the numbers if you want to try it yourself.

Have you looks the the linuxwacom mailing list archive?

I assume there is one.

After that, email the linuxwacom developers.

----------

## et_tu_gentoo

Well, I finally got this to work.  But "work" is a very loose term (but I'll take anything at this point).

Despite what the linuxwacom project site insists on saying over and over - don't use linuxwacom package/kernel-module for xorg 1.7 and newer, but to instead use only xf86-input-wacom - using it, along with xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7, was finally what allowed me to get this to work.  With the official project stating this, it always made me brush aside other wacom-strugglers' (I am one myself now) scattered web info that had stated needing the two packages together.  You just figure the official site knows what they're talking about.

Note that I built the linuxwacom module (wacom.ko) outside of the emerge system and then just copied it to /lib/modules....

I believe what is going on, as I have thought before (see this complete post), is that the kernel has not put in all of linuxwacom's code in yet and/or linuxwacom's code, both linuxwacom in-kernel/module and linuxwacom xf86-input-wacom, is just not ready for release for these newer wacom devices.  Looking through the gentoo-sources and the latest xf86-input-wacom source seemed to back this up too.

To fellow strugglers that want to fight this situation, note that a 'cat /dev/input/event#' does not show any output of any kind for this device.  Maybe this is an old linux guy thing, but I was relying on seeing that output as my main "test" of this device after each little tweak I made.  It never shows any output ever, do not use it.

Now to the "work" part.  Finger movement does make the cursor move, but not in any workable way.  Finger taps work as expected maybe 30% of the time.  The buttons do click as expected though.

I guess, at least for my model and I would imagine the other newer bamboos, I will have to wait and hope that the code gets in sync soon and that the linuxwacom guys can add some new fine-tuning device-specific code to make this bamboo work at least in a usable state.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

et_tu_gentoo,

I don't suppose you feel like testing this but from your description, you have emerged my linuxwacom-0.8.8-6 ebuild and emerged the xf86-input-wacom ebuild after bumping it as I have described.

----------

## drizzt

Well I got successfully the BambooFun Pen & Touch working. 

It was a little reading but in the end everything needed was stated on the linuxwacom page, somewhere well hidden in their tutorials   :Wink: 

What I did:

a) built the kernel module from the linuxwacom-0.8.8-3 package

b) built kernel with wacom module support

c) replaced kernel module with module built in step a)

d) emerged x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom-9999 from overlay

Pen is working flawlessly, finger touch is a bit "rough" which means cursor is moving "jumpy" but usable, gestures less usable, tapping works almost good.

greets

P.S. the pen & touch is listed as followed in dmesg:

```

[    7.836606] usb 2-3.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

[    7.925725] usb 2-3.3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    7.925733] usb 2-3.3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    7.926093] usb 2-3.3: default language 0x0409

[    7.927594] usb 2-3.3: udev 8, busnum 2, minor = 135

[    7.927598] usb 2-3.3: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00d1

[    7.927603] usb 2-3.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    7.927606] usb 2-3.3: Product: CTH-460

[    7.927610] usb 2-3.3: Manufacturer: Wacom Co.,Ltd.

[    7.927846] usb 2-3.3: usb_probe_device

[    7.927852] usb 2-3.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    7.928178] usb 2-3.3: adding 2-3.3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    7.928269] usbhid 2-3.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    7.928273] usbhid 2-3.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    7.928356] usb 2-3.3: adding 2-3.3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    7.928409] usbhid 2-3.3:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    7.928412] usbhid 2-3.3:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   67.974314] wacom 2-3.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   67.974322] wacom 2-3.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   67.978355] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb2/2-3/2-3.3/2-3.3:1.0/input/input6

[   67.982131] wacom 2-3.3:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[   67.982137] wacom 2-3.3:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   67.984209] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb2/2-3/2-3.3/2-3.3:1.1/input/input7

[  112.208334] usb 2-3.3: link qh4-0e01/ffff880122134a80 start 3 [1/2 us]

[  112.246297] usb 2-3.3: link qh4-0e01/ffff880122134d80 start 0 [1/3 us]

```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Well, I got mine working by following that, but I can't get the GIMP to work properly.  I set up the pen in "window" mode and I was able to doodle a little, but then it stopped drawing.  I can still do normal stuff treating it as a pointer, but I can't paint with it anymore.  My trackball still paints, though:

```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen eraser               id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen                      id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger pad               id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger                   id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse          id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Additionally, I can't figure out how to get it to not leave the window.  No matter what I do, the main X cursor appears to take precedent and manipulates things on my second monitor.

----------

## et_tu_gentoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> et_tu_gentoo,
> 
> I don't suppose you feel like testing this but from your description, you have emerged my linuxwacom-0.8.8-6 ebuild and emerged the xf86-input-wacom ebuild after bumping it as I have described.

 

I emerged xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7 (via ebuild hack of xf86-input-wacom-0.10.6, the most current in gentoo) and then installed (outside of emerge system) linuxwacom-0.8.8-6.  I did this on a xorg 1.8+ system.  So, I did what the linuxwacom project says not to do - twice.  1) Not to install linuxwacom-0.8.8-6 and xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7 at the same time.  2) Not to install linuxwacom-0.8.8-6 on a system running >xorg1.6.  (Yes, they are kind of the same thing...)

I cannot do an emerge of the hacked linuxwacom-0.8.8-6 ebuild as it prohibits being emerged on a >=xorg 1.7 system.  That ebuild will also complain that xf86-input-wacom is on my system.

Possibly you are asking for me to remove those two restrictions in the hacked linuxwacom-0.8.8-6 ebuild and then emerging it?

I'll try anything that does not require me backing off of my xorg 1.8+ - I don't like to play around with xorg once I have the latest version running smoothly.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

et_tu_gentoo,

I had forgotten those two limitations ... yesy you would need to remove those checks.

If it works, you could file a bug at bugs.gentoo.org, explaining what you did so the two ebuilds can be updated.

----------

## japtar10101

 *drizzt wrote:*   

> What I did:
> 
> a) built the kernel module from the linuxwacom-0.8.8-3 package
> 
> b) built kernel with wacom module support
> ...

 

Thanks, man!  That actually worked for my Wacom Bamboo Pen-only tablet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drizzt

you're welcome

----------

## mathfeel

 *Quote:*   

> a) built the kernel module from the linuxwacom-0.8.8-3 package 
> 
> b) built kernel with wacom module support 
> 
> c) replaced kernel module with module built in step a) 
> ...

 

The latest xf86-input-wacom-9999 ebuild unmerges linuxwacom. It contains the line:

```
RDEPEND="!x11-drivers/linuxwacom
```

It is also not working for my thinkpad x201 tablet.

----------

## drizzt

I didn't emerge linuxwacom. I grabbed the tarball from their homepage, just build the kernel module and copy that manually into kernel's modules directory.

----------

## MickKi

I am running xorg-server-1.9.2 and kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

I'm using the wacom bamboofun 6x8 pen & touch.  I did not need to build anything in the kernel (the wacom kernel module is not good for the bamboo yet).  Instead I emerged sys-kernel/linuxwacom-module-0.8.8_p10 and the x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom for xorg.

Most things just-worked(TM), without even setting up entries in xorg.conf.  I have now added the entries suggested by the linuxwacom project pages although I am still struggling with setting up the tablet to only map across to my right monitor and make the cursor more responsive.

Any idea how to confine the cursor to the right monitor?

----------

## cwc

I'll give it a try with a CTH-460

>>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8-r1

 * If you use a USB Wacom tablet, you need to enable support in your kernel

 *   Device Drivers --->

 *     Input device support --->

 *       <*>   Event interface

 *       [*]   Tablets  --->

 *         <*>   Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB)

>>> Recording x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8-r1:

 * If you use a USB Wacom tablet, you need to enable support in your kernel

 *   Device Drivers --->

 *     Input device support --->

 *       <*>   Event interface

 *       [*]   Tablets  --->

 *         <*>   Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB)

I'll need to recompile my kernel though.

----------

